# The Key To Victory...The White Working Class



## Sawbriars (Aug 5, 2013)

In recent decades the white working class has steadily morphed from blue to red: Al Gore, John Kerry and Obama all lost the group to GOP opponents. Two years ago the midterm elections marked a landslide. Hammered by the recession and revved up by the Tea Party, white working-class voters - men and women without college degrees who earn middle-income wages - swung Republican by a stunning 30 points across the country


Yet the republicans  in the Presidential race had nothing to offer this group that could easily have elected Romney.....did the republicans just take them for granted?   Or were the Republican big wigs so over-confident that they were unwilling to amend their agenda in order to appeal to this key group of voters?

Irregardless..............for whatever reason the White Working Class was pretty much ignored by Romney and he suffered the consequences.  Though he got the overall majority of the White Working Class Vote nationwide....he did not get the overwhelming numbers of them like the republican candidates got in 2010 and thus Romney lost....but the liberal media ignored this...the real reason Romney lost and spun Romney's defeat as being due to Hispanic voters...........absolutely outrageous but many republicans apparently listen to msnbc and they actually believe this nonsense...you see them on this board...pc republicans willing to imitate the democrats mistakenly believing by doing so they can attract enough minority votes to win next time....how pathetic....these simpletons first of all do not understand demographics(something else they have let the liberal media confuse them on)they do not know that the White Working Class will remain the largest bloc of voters for the next 50 yrs.  even if current demographic trends continue.  Pathetic but is just how ignorant they are.  These guys might as well join the democratic party...but they are not that intellectually honest....they had rather try and transform the republican party into a weak imitation of the democratic party...by granting amnesty, by selecting a Negro or Mexican or some other minority as their next candidate...unfriggin believeable they think this way.....but unfortunately that is the case.  They simply cannot come to grips with the fact that no matter how they kowtow to the minorities they will never get a significant number of minority votes to help them....all they will accomplish is to alienate the White Working Class....the only group capable and willing to give them a victory if they are treated right.  

As of yet the mainstream republicans do not understand this...in their delusion they continue to buy the media crap instead of investigating why Romney lost....and most interestingly the fat cats like Karl Rove who knows full well why Romney lost....is not letting the republicans in on it...in fact he is helping spread the media spin...how very interesting?   

Now...of course.....The Republoican Party is engaged in an internal struggle....the liberal pc republicans vs. the conservative elements of the party.......now we all know money talks and the elitist fat cat east coast republicans have the money and most likely will retain control of the Republican Party.....which spells another disastrous defeat.

Although the Tea Party could turn this around...I see no evidence as of yet that they are nearly as revved up as they were in 2010....perhaps they will be in time for the next election but that remains to be seen....though a lot of things can happen before election time....as we speak...we under a huge terrorist threat....supposedly something big.....despite Obama's assurances that al-quaida had been crippled if not defeated.  But if America suffers a huge terrorist attack...that could be a game changer...so it is way too early to write off the republicans completely.......Also The Tea Party has a golden opportunity to take control of that party and transform it into something relevant and capable of victory and the more Obama stumbles and the more that comes out about this incompetent administration...aka Benghazi, another major terrorist attack on America,  electornic snooping of American Citizens, blatant black racism at the highest levels...yes I am talking about eric holder and Obama as well....the greater the chances of the Tea Party are.


----------



## Friends (Aug 9, 2013)

The leaders of the Republican Party have difficulty understanding this, but life feels differently to those who make less than forty thousand dollars a year with no benefits and no job security. This is true for white blue collar workers who vote Republican.

White blue collar workers did not leave the Democratic Party because they became so prosperous that they neither needed or wanted the reforms of the New Deal and Medicare. They left the Democratic Party because they came with some justification to associate the Democrats with the defense of blacks, and blacks with crime. 

The Republican Party exists to advance the economic interests of the richest ten percent of the population. Anything else Republican politicians talk about is an effort to win the votes of those who are hurt by their economic policies. And white blue collar workers are hurt. They do not benefit from tax cuts for the rich. They will be hurt if Social Security and Medicare payments are reduced.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Aug 16, 2013)

Friends said:


> The leaders of the Republican Party have difficulty understanding this, but life feels differently to those who make less than forty thousand dollars a year with no benefits and no job security. This is true for white blue collar workers who vote Republican.
> 
> White blue collar workers did not leave the Democratic Party because they became so prosperous that they neither needed or wanted the reforms of the New Deal and Medicare. They left the Democratic Party because they came with some justification to associate the Democrats with the defense of blacks, and blacks with crime.
> 
> The Republican Party exists to advance the economic interests of the richest ten percent of the population. Anything else Republican politicians talk about is an effort to win the votes of those who are hurt by their economic policies. And white blue collar workers are hurt. They do not benefit from tax cuts for the rich. They will be hurt if Social Security and Medicare payments are reduced.




The Conservative/Liberal Axis of the illegitimate ruling class comprising thieves and traitors controls both parties.  Only the threat of a revolution will change that.  But the working class has to stop believing American dogma and turn these Sacred Cows into hamburger:

1.  The Constitution, *which was written behind closed doors*, was designed by the ruling class's lawyers to impose the same kind of rule by aristocrats and plutocrats that the Revolutionary War was fought against.

2.  Electing is not voting; it is picking some pre-owned candidate to do all your voting for you.  There should be absolute rule of the majority with as many referenda as possible.

3.  College education must be replaced with highly paid professional training.  Right now it only means buying a job, either through Daddy's Money or destructive sacrifice by no-talent class-climbers.

4.  Only employees should own stock in a business.  Equal shares with different salaries, voted on by the workers.

5. The unearned privileges of inheritance, trust funds, and nepotism must be abolished.

6.  If someone wasn't born here, he must leave.  

7.  Blacks must have their undeserved rights taken away for the same reason 10-year-olds can't vote.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > The leaders of the Republican Party have difficulty understanding this, but life feels differently to those who make less than forty thousand dollars a year with no benefits and no job security. This is true for white blue collar workers who vote Republican.
> ...



That is an interesting platform. It will not win an election, but it is worth thinking about.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 19, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > The leaders of the Republican Party have difficulty understanding this, but life feels differently to those who make less than forty thousand dollars a year with no benefits and no job security. This is true for white blue collar workers who vote Republican.
> ...



Good to see someone that can think 'outside the box'.  If the White Working Class understood the above much could be achieved.


----------



## Friends (Aug 20, 2013)

The Republicans might be able to dominate the United States by subtly exploiting the fear, contempt, and loathing most non blacks feel for blacks. Black hate crimes against non blacks seem to be increasing. The stagnant economy has put most Americans, especially most whites, in a bad mood.

Hostility to blacks is the issue that worked for Nixon and Reagan. It will need to be done carefully though in order not to embarrass affluent Republicans. 

Trying to win the support of Hispanics by easing restrictions on immigration angers white blue collar workers. Most immigrants despise blacks more than whites do. Exploiting that detestation is an issue that can unite most whites with the vast majority of Hispanics and Asians. 

Do not specifically mention blacks at all. Talk about the old standby's: crime, welfare mothers living well and having illegitimate children while responsible parents struggle to raise their own children, and so on. Tell economically struggling whites that they are being ruined by taxation to pay generous welfare checks to "those people."

The GOP can win by playing the race card,but it will need to play it skillfully.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> In recent decades the white working class has steadily morphed from blue to red: Al Gore, John Kerry and Obama all lost the group to GOP opponents. Two years ago the midterm elections marked a landslide. Hammered by the recession and revved up by the Tea Party, white working-class voters - men and women without college degrees who earn middle-income wages - swung Republican by a stunning 30 points across the country


That is absolutely not true!

Republican's did nothing to attract votes after they were booted completely out of power in the 2006 mid-terms.  Unfortunately, the democrats are pussy's and didn't live up to their campaign promises (one being the impeachment of George Bush, the other investigating his Administration for war crimes).

So when the 2008 general election rolled in, all the young votes the dems got 2 years before, stayed away  to punish them for the lies told in 2006.  And all one has to do is look at the voting records across the country to see the only difference between 2006 and 2008, was that 2008 had a full 15-20% less of the 18-25 demographic voters.

As far as the _*"bagger nation"*_ is concerned, their impact can best be summed up in the flag they're waving now...


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 20, 2013)

The Elitist, East Coast PC Republican Fat Cats need to be shoved aside.....they have no constituency and no relevance to the needs of the White Working Class....their mantra of smaller government and lower taxes only appeals to the upper class....If the Republican Party is to remain relevant and have a real chance of winning next time...the Republican Party must transform itself into a party of by and for the White Working Class.  Deal wid it chumps.


----------



## Friends (Aug 21, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> The Elitist, East Coast PC Republican Fat Cats need to be shoved aside.....they have no constituency and no relevance to the needs of the White Working Class....their mantra of smaller government and lower taxes only appeals to the upper class....If the Republican Party is to remain relevant and have a real chance of winning next time...the Republican Party must transform itself into a party of by and for the White Working Class.  Deal wid it chumps.



That will never happen. The Republican Party exists to advance the economic interests of the richest 10 percent of the population. The business community has dominated the Republican Party since it was formed in 1854.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> The Elitist, East Coast PC Republican Fat Cats need to be shoved aside.....they have no constituency and no relevance to the needs of the White Working Class....their mantra of smaller government and lower taxes only appeals to the upper class....If the Republican Party is to remain relevant and have a real chance of winning next time...the Republican Party must transform itself into a party of by and for the White Working Class.  Deal wid it chumps.




Do you get a nickel every time you type the words "white working class"? What's the agenda, broken record?


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > The Elitist, East Coast PC Republican Fat Cats need to be shoved aside.....they have no constituency and no relevance to the needs of the White Working Class....their mantra of smaller government and lower taxes only appeals to the upper class....If the Republican Party is to remain relevant and have a real chance of winning next time...the Republican Party must transform itself into a party of by and for the White Working Class.  Deal wid it chumps.
> ...



heh heh  Deal wid it chump!


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

Friends said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > The Elitist, East Coast PC Republican Fat Cats need to be shoved aside.....they have no constituency and no relevance to the needs of the White Working Class....their mantra of smaller government and lower taxes only appeals to the upper class....If the Republican Party is to remain relevant and have a real chance of winning next time...the Republican Party must transform itself into a party of by and for the White Working Class.  Deal wid it chumps.
> ...



Exactly....the 'Reagan Democrats' fled to the Republican Party because they had nowhere else to go....If the tea party is to have any relevancy whatsoever they must either form a party of by and for the White Working Class or transform the party of the rich into a party truly representative of the largest voting bloc in this nation and it will retain its majority status for the next 50 yrs. even if current demographic trends continue....that is the message that needs to go forth.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...




Deal with what? Your OCD, or the fact that you were sent over here by stormfront with 'orders' to repeat a meaningless phrase over and over again? Or are you just a stupid son of a bitch all on your own?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...




The message that you are sending forth is that you are a mindless, frightened little idiot. Don't open your Stupid Hole about the Republican Party, because you don't represent it and you are doing no good at all for it with your nonsense.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Bwaaaaaaaaaaaa   when a pc republican/democrat gets this angry I know for sure I am on target.

Irregardless......anyone who does not understand the importance of the White Working Class either lives in a cave or a gated community with very high walls.  heh heh
The importance of the White Working Class is understood even by socialists.
>>>>>
Key Socialist Fears ?White Working Class? Could Defeat Obama « Common American Journal


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...




Friends, Romans, Countrymen and deluded PC Repblicans I come here not  to help the mainstram republican party(make no mistake about that) I come here to expose it.

Also.....I am here because the pc republicans routinely ban me from their pathetic little boards where they are deluding themselves into another victory next time if the more intelligent republicans allow them to remain in control of that increasingly irrelevant party.  Deal wid it chumps.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

I meant to say ....'deluding themselves into another defeat' in the above post.   Sorry bout dat chumps.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

Daily Kos: Yes, The Republican Party Is Racist.


The repuoblican mainstream party represented by my above antagonist has been successfully demonized by the liberal media....but my antagonist and the mainstream republican party as a whole seeks to use the same tactic against Tea Partiers....try and make them the racist...whilst we mainstream republicans kowtow to the minorities.....newsflash pal.....that strategy will get you no where.   No matter how much the mainstream republicans kowtow to the minorities they will never get enough of that vote to make any difference whatsoever....but these morons have deluded themselves into believing that....apparently they watch toooooo much of the msnbc spin.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2013)

So, you're an irrelevant head case posting for nothing but his own vanity and ridiculous sense of self importance? Got it.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaaaaa




Yeah, the maniacal laughter really reinforces the image you are trying so hard to cultivate here that you are another nut job.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> So, you're an irrelevant head case posting for nothing but his own vanity and ridiculous sense of self importance? Got it.



hehheh   You and your ilk need to yet your heads out of your asses before it is too late.  Otherwise you will help enable the  Republican Party to be relegated to the dustbin of history.  

I do not know you but I do know two things about you....you have no idea why the Republicans lost to Obama once again and you have no clue as to how to enable the Republicans to win next time.

Now .....that is settled....exactly what is your agenda?  Let me guess.....To maintain control of a useless and increasingly irrelevant party that as of yet does not have a real constituency?  To keep chanting 'smaller government and lower taxes' despite the fact that mantra only appeals to the upper class?  To remain politically correct and refuse to recognize the huge racial problem America has like that will convince someone you are not racist?  To liberalize the Republican Party in some vain hope that will attract a significant amount of minority votes?  

Time for you to come clean....if  you can?   Tell this board exactly what is your agenda aka discard your intellectual dishonesty and man up!!


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 22, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Bwaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...



In a nutshell you do not understand True Conservatism.....let me give you an example..............."Extremism in the defense of Liberty is no vice........and............also.............let me remind you that moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue."   Do you have any idea who said that?   I didn't think so.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, you're an irrelevant head case posting for nothing but his own vanity and ridiculous sense of self importance? Got it.
> ...





According to _you_? You, just another idiot indulging himself on the internet? Yeah, ok...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...





Gosh, no one has ever heard  of that! What a scholar! 

Run along, junior.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 23, 2013)

Very revealing...most informative article...if the Republican Party ever hopes to win back the White House they must come to understand the White Working Class and what motivates them to vote and how to win that vote---otherwise the Republican Party will relegate itself to the dustbin of history.

>>>>Everything You Think You Know About White Working-Class Voters Is Wrong - Molly Ball - The Atlantic


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh! He got another nickel!


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 23, 2013)

Days after the 2012 election, conservative talk-show host and hair-enthusiast Sean Hannity announced to his talk-radio audience that he had evolved on issue of immigration reform because Weve got to get rid of the immigration issue altogether. He recognized that after Mitt Romney only collected, fittingly, 47% of the vote, and the Hispanic vote went 70 percent Democrat, something would have to be done to right the Rights electoral woes.

Rather than take the time to soul-search, and come to terms with the disaster that the Romney campaign specifically, and the GOP generally, had become in the eyes of voters looking to improve the status of their communities and their country, Hannity went right for the first issue he could find that would not threaten the Republican establishments priorities in serving the donorists, as Ross Douthat puts it, who tend to like the G.O.P.s near-obsessive focus on the top marginal tax rate just fine.

He has been  rallying to immigration as the answer to minority outreach ever since, promising that once the issue was off the table the real Republican message would be able to get through. As Ross put it recently, much of the energy in the immigration fight comes from factions within the Republican tent that regard the Rubio-Schumer bill as a brilliant-and-easy way to avoid any kind of broader rethinking on economics.

All the while, however, there have been rumors of an electoral bloc that might save Republicans without having to win minorities: the missing white working class vote. Britt Hume has been beating the drum over at Fox News in particular in pushing back against the baloney of necessary minority outreach.

Sean Trende has been doing the statistical yeomans work of describing this population, and came to the (correct) conclusion:


Republicans should pay attention to the concerns of the millions of alienated white working-class voters who sat out the 2012 election.  The GOP not only needs them...it absolutely must have them and have them in overwhelming numbers to defeat the democrats....in a nutshell without them they will never win another election.  Case Closed.

Deal wid it chumps.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2013)

Cha-ching! Five more cents for the douche with no sense.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 23, 2013)

I would not bet on it....apparently they have been indoctrinated too well by the mass media they claim to despise....

Irregardless....here is what they need to recognize:   The Case of the Missing White Voters, Revisited | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Friends (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...


 
The Tea Party has nothing to offer those who are unemployed, and those whose paychecks buy less than they did when Bill Clinton was president. 

Any political party that represents the economic interests of the white working class will need to raise the top tax rate and the minimum wage, and it will need to promote laws to strengthen labor unions. The Republican Party and the Tea Party would oppose these moves as adamantly as they oppose the President's health care plan.


----------



## Friends (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> He has been  rallying to immigration as the answer to minority outreach ever since, promising that once the issue was off the table the real Republican message would be able to get through.


 
The "real Republican message" is that we should skew things more in favor of the well to do. Anyone who denies that is being delusional.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Friends said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



That is why I say the White Working Class needs to form its own party....no working person belongs in the Republican Party as it is now constituted and no White Person of any kind should be in the democratic party.....the White Working Classthe largest voting bloc in the nation...has no representation in Washington.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



alright, stop putting your white working class bs in the TEA PARTY forum...
that is NOT what they stand FOR and you aren't going to make it seem that it is

there is a hate Republicans forum somewhere, go find it


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



You are aware that you are a pathetic coward suffering from terrible ignorance, right?


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

For all the excitement about left-leaning demographics, a real majority party needs better numbers among blue-collar whites.....aka the infamous White Working Class

In the months since the 2012 elections it has become apparent that the victorious Democratic coalition Obama assembled is still not sufficiently large enough to accomplish much of anything.  

Although long-term demographic trends, such as the increase in minority voters and the rise of the Millennial generation, are favorable for the Democrats, translating those trends into true political and electoral dominance will remain difficult so long as Democrats rely on simply turning out core Obama coalition voters. Their margins will be too thin and subject to backlash, especially below the Presidential level.




To create a stable Democratic majority, Democrats need to win the support of a significant group of voters who are now part of the Republican coalition. As the 2012 elections demonstrated, the group that has perhaps the greatest potential in this regard is the white working class.

Consider the following:

First, in terms of sheer size, even at 36 percent of voters (and that is the exit poll figurethe Census data indicate a share about 8 points higher), the white working class remains one of the biggest sociologically distinct demographic groups that is now heavily part of the Red State/GOP coalition.

Second, a significant number of white working class voters have historic ties with the Democratseven among those who currently vote Republican. Some have personal memories and others family traditions of past Democratic voting. No comparable connection or previous ideological affinity exists with todays upper income or other Republican voters.

As a result, on both the positive side and on the negative side, the white working class has the potential to be aif not thedecisive swing voter group for the future.

On the positive side, permanently increasing the level of Democratic support among white workers to just the 40 percent Obama received in 2008 (he received 36 percent in 2012) could actually ensure a genuinely stable and reliable Democratic majority for many years to come. On the negative side, if in 2016 white working class support for the Dems falls to or below the 33 percent it hit in 2010, a GOP president becomes a very real possibility. Not to mention the dire effects such low support would have on Democratic prospects in 2014: It would be essentially impossible for Democrats to retake the House and they might well lose the Senate in the bargain.




In both 2008 and 2012, Obama and the Democrats were assisted by a strongly favorable combination of circumstances among white workers. In 2008 the financial crisis and a desire to clean house boosted white working class support for Obama. In 2012, the GOP fielded a uniquely aloof and unsympathetic Republican candidate, Republican governors initiated a series of profoundly provocative and insulting actions in critical Midwestern states and Republicans were not helped by the weak but nonetheless discernible economic recovery in the months before Election Day.

Democrats cannot count on these factors being repeated in the future; quite the contrary, the GOP, despite its intense ideological myopia, will not intentionally repeat exactly the same set of tactical and strategic mistakes it made in 2012. In 2016 GOP messaging will be far more focused on expressing concern for the middle class and average Americans. Rhetorically attractive (but substantively vacuous) policy packages aimed at the middle class, like those recently offered by GOP house minority leader Eric Cantor, will become a standard feature of GOP campaigns. Future contests will be harder, not easier.

Many Democrats immediate reaction will be that the task of winning a greater share of the white working class vote is hopeless; white workers votes for Republicans simply reflect their deeply rooted conservatism. But this confuses two related but distinct concepts: conservatism and cultural traditionalism. While white workers are overwhelmingly cultural traditionalists they are not all conservatives. Despite the well-entrenched clichés of conservative white workers the group is actually divided, depending on the issues, with majorities being populist on some issues and conservative on others.

But even more important, as shown in The White Working Class Todaya new book by Andrew Levison, a co-author of this piecea significant group of white workers who currently vote for the GOP are open minded, not progressive but persuadable, on a wide range of issues including many traditionally associated with conservatives and the GOP. Such issues range from assistance for the poor and the need for government regulations to attitudes about social, ethnic and religious tolerance. Many white workers, while not Democrats, are also not Rush Limbaugh/Fox News conservatives.

This division suggests the outline of a strategy for building an expanded Democratic coalition: If the white working class currently represents 36 percent of the electorate, now split 62-36 between Republicans and Democrats (as per the 2012 exit poll), Republican-voting white workers represent 22 percent of voters. (Note that this assumes, as is prudent, that Democratic support among the white working class was not artificially depressed by the race of the candidate. Gore and Kerry in their losing efforts of 2000 and 2004 averaged very close to Obamas level of white working class support across 2008 and 2012. National Democratic candidates, white or black, currently do very poorly among white working class voters.)

If just 10 percent of the group that currently votes Republican is persuadable, a successful appeal for their votes would produce a 2 percentage point pro-Democratic shift in the electorate. This would have meant a 53 percent Democratic presidential tally in 2012, not 51 percent. This could be the critical margin of safety in presidential elections in 2016 and 2020.




Moreover it is not simply a matter of raw votes on Election Day. A 10 percent partisan shift among white workers would reduce the ideological hegemony that Republicans have in many white working class communities. Even in Red State areas of the country like the South, where Obama likely received around 24% of the white working class vote (full data on the white working class vote by state have not yet been released), a 10 percent shift could expand the limits of acceptable debate  and subtly pressure candidates in now entirely conservative districts to shift slightly toward the center. In areas like the rust belt states of the Midwest, where Obama was likely more in the 42% range, it could provide critical margins for Democratic victory.

In order to successfully appeal to this critical group of voters, Democrats will need to do more than create a few clever TV ads or emphatically repeat Democratic campaign clichés left over from the 1950s.

The key is representation. As research by Democracy Corps has shown, more than anything else white working class voters feel that neither party is really looking out for them.

The perennial frustration Democrats experience in attempting to appeal to white working people is that programs they champion, ones that offer concrete social and economic benefits, are nonetheless viewed by these voters with profound suspicion and distrust. As the Democracy Corps research revealed, the essential problem is that, because white working class voters do not feel they have any significant role or status within the Democratic coalition and community, they similarly feel no ownership or control over these programs operation nor do they have any trust in their design. White working class voters will only develop greater trust in Democratic programs and policies when they trust in the political party that designs them and feel a sense of representation in its operations.

The long-term solution, then, cannot be simply a new package of traditional Democratic programs and policies, promoted through TV ads. Rather. It will require the rebuilding of grass-roots political organizations in white working class communities across America, modern and more genuinely participatory versions of the traditional Democratic machines.  




Although often disparaged as simply cynical top-down institutions that delivered votes for Democratic candidates, at the neighborhood and precinct level local Democratic clubs were also a significant community service organization for urban working class Americans  a source of municipal jobs for relatives and for intercession with the city and state bureaucracy when problems arose on issues like veterans benefits or disability payments. As such, they provided the equivalent of the constituent services many congressional offices offer today, but on a much more localized, street by street, walk-in basis. As a consequence, they created loyalty to the Democratic Party as an institution rather than to individual candidates.

These traditional Democratic machines declined along with the large factories and ethnic blue-collar neighborhoods of the 1950s and 1960s and no new Democratic-oriented organizations arose to replace them. At the same time, across Red State America Republicans were becoming increasingly familiar and active participants in local white working-class community life. As Joe Bagaent pointed out in his perceptive book, Deer Hunting with Jesus, which describes the working class town of Winchester, Virginia:


Republicans everyday lives seem naturally woven into the fabric of the community in a way that the everyday lives of the left have not been since the Great Depressionworking-class people encounter Republicans face-to-face at churches, all-you-can-eat spaghetti fund-raisers, fraternal organizations like the elks club and local small businesses At the humble level of the small towns, local candidates are raised and groomed for state and national officeand it is from these local grassroots GOP business-based cartels that the army of campaign volunteers, political activists and spokesmen springs.

It is critical to recognize that this kind of permanent, ongoing, grass roots involvement in community life is profoundly different from the short term, GOTV (Get Out The Vote) ground game that Democratic campaigns execute in the months before elections. The typical Democratic ground game is entirely focused on promoting and electing a particular candidate and leaves little or no trace behind after Election Day. Even Obamas vaunted 2008 campaign organization was, in fact, largely passive and almost invisible in-between the two subsequent elections of 2010 and 2012. (The campaigns successor organization, Organizing for America, aspires to change this, but is for the moment entirely focused on issues like gun control, immigration and climate change that largely appeal to the liberal base rather than white working class voters.)

For Democrats to successfully compete with Republicans for the loyalty and support of white working class voters in the local communities and neighborhoods where they live, a renewed focus on genuine grass-roots organization-building is simply indispensible. Such organization-building will require three things.

First, it will require a commitment to sustained, year-round, door to door organizing and relationship building with voters in white working class communities. New grass-roots Democratic organizations will have to seek to genuinely support and represent white working people in dealing with their day to day problems of work and local community life.




Second, the new leadership that these grass-roots Democratic community organizations must seek to groom and encouragewhether political candidates or organizational figureswill have to be drawn directly from the communities they will represent and be developed in an authentically democratic and bottom-up way. Democrats cannot copy the cynical Republican model in which professional consultants take a well-funded candidate, give him a flannel shirt to wear, buy him a ranch and then attempt to market him as a cowboy.

Third, the larger Democratic coalition will need to allow these grass-roots Democratic organizations in white working class communities sufficient autonomy and independence to embody and express the distinct ethos of their constituents  an ethos that will combine a populist stance on many economic issues with more conservative views on certainbut not allsocial issues and a general outlook that reflecting a broad cultural traditionalism.

This is a fundamentally different form of organizing than campaign-season ground game work. It would be designed to create permanent and authentic community-level organizations that sincerely represent white working class voters on an ongoing daily basis and train and support a new generation of Democratic candidates and activists from these communities. It is only genuine grass roots organizations of this kind that can successfully contest the unchallenged position Republicans now enjoy in the daily community life of white working class America.

A strategy of this kind is inherently a long-term project but even in its very early stages it can materially contribute to changing the attitudes of white working class voters toward Democrats and progressives and begin to challenge the GOP for their allegiance. Carefully conducted field research by Working America, the 3 million member community affiliate of the AFL-CIO, has demonstrated that shifts of substantial magnitude in white working class voting behavior can indeed be achieved by sustained and dedicated door-to-door organizing campaigns.

This is, undeniably, a challenging and difficult strategy, but it is one that offers a plausible path to overcoming the current political stalemate and which is also consistent with the Democratic Partys basic progressive values and its core historic traditions and ethos going back to the New Deal.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

Summary: Shitforbrains is a racist idiot.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Does that mean we can't make whoopy any more?  heh heh


----------



## alan1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> In recent decades the white working class has steadily morphed from blue to red: Al Gore, John Kerry and Obama all lost the group to GOP opponents. Two years ago the midterm elections marked a landslide. Hammered by the recession and revved up by the Tea Party, white working-class voters - men and women without college degrees who earn middle-income wages - swung Republican by a stunning 30 points across the country
> 
> 
> Yet the republicans  in the Presidential race had nothing to offer this group that could easily have elected Romney.....did the republicans just take them for granted?   Or were the Republican big wigs so over-confident that they were unwilling to amend their agenda in order to appeal to this key group of voters?
> ...



You bring up some good points, Sawbriars.

I can't speak for all working class US citizens, but I can tell you how the GOP lost me.

It used to be that the GOP was for small government.  They believed that government's job wasn't supposed to be to level the playing field by giving handouts.  The believed their job was to referee the game fairly for all, regardless of the talent on the field or the cards one was dealt.  Then, one day they drank the MSM koolaid that proposes that government is there to give to some by taking from others.  That's how the GOP ended up with presidential candidates like John McCain and Mitt Romney.  People I call "Liberal Light".  As in, a lesser form of extremist liberal ideology.

The GOP lost me but the DNC didn't gain me.  If the GOP wants to win elections they need to stop acquiescing to the liberal mindset or "middle of the road" that the MSM is pushing on them.  Meanwhile, I'll vote (mostly) Libertarian.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

The so called Tea Partiers(In reality the confused attempting to lead the blind)have no cognizance of the critical importance of the White Working Class....and of course neither do their republican cousins.....thus they both are clueless, hapless and doomed for the dustbin of history.

http://campaignstops.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/25/white-working-chaos/?_r=0


----------



## Friends (Aug 25, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> For all the excitement about left-leaning demographics, a real majority party needs better numbers among blue-collar whites.....aka the infamous White Working Class
> 
> In the months since the 2012 elections it has become apparent that the victorious Democratic coalition Obama assembled is still not sufficiently large enough to accomplish much of anything...


 This is an interesting essay, Sawbriars, but you did not write it. ANDREW LEVISON AND RUY TEIXEIRA did. It originally appeared in The New Republic. 

You should have attributed it. 

Why Democrats Still Need Working-Class White Voters | New Republic


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 25, 2013)

> The Key To Victory...The White Working Class



Actually its a key to certain defeat for the GOP/TPM to ignore the Black and Hispanic working class, and indeed provides further confirmation as to the racist elements that exist in both.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > The Key To Victory...The White Working Class
> 
> 
> 
> Actually its a key to certain defeat for the GOP/TPM to ignore the Black and Hispanic working class, and indeed provides further confirmation as to the racist elements that exist in both.



Ridiculous the Republicans do not need the minority vote and can never get a significant amount of it no matter how far to the left they tilt.



GOP Does Not Have a Hispanic Problem it has a White Problem


by Peter Brimelow    April 16, 2013





Everyone knows that the Republican Party needs to extend amnesty to 12-20 million illegal aliens in order to win the Hispanic vote. Right?

But, to quote Josh Billings: Its not what you dont know that gets you into trouble. Its what you know for sure that just aint so.

And its not just that Hispanics will never vote Republican anywaybecause they are poor and naturally like government redistribution, and because they have eyes and can see that Marco Rubio is a white Cuban, not a Mexican.

Both those things are true, of course, but the real reason the current Hispanic hysteria is wrong is that there simply arent that many Hispanic voters. Whites will continue to dominate the U.S. electorate for the foreseeable future.

And its whitesespecially the white working class, above all in the Northwho are up for grabs.

Hispanics cast perhaps 10 percent of the votes in the 2012 presidential election. (All these numbers are a little fuzzy because exit polling is inexact.) Whites cast 72 percent.

{snip}

But at least everybody knows that Hispanic immigration (legal andshhh!illegal) has made California a Democratic stronghold. Right?

Again, incredibly, this is something that everybody knows that, to quote Billings again, just aint so. Romney got just 48 percent of the white vote in California in 2012, according to Reuters/ Ipsos. McCain got a mere 46 percent in 2008.

Quite obviously, the GOP cannot carry California if it cant carry the white vote.

Indeed, the amazing truth is that the demographics of California are not much more unfavorable to the GOP than the demographics of Texas.

In 2012, 22 percent of Californias votes were cast by Hispanics, 55 percent by whites.

And 20 percent of Texas votes were cast by Hispanics, 63 percent by whites. (An estimate based on the 2008 exit pollsexit polls werent taken in Texas in 2012.)

But the GOP carried Texas 57 percent vs. 41 percent. It lost California 60 percent to 37 percent. The difference: Texas whites voted 76 percent for the GOP.

Even a small increase in the GOPs share of the white vote would swamp any conceivable increase in its share of the Hispanic vote.

And theres plenty of room for an increase. GOP presidential nominee Mitt Romney got only about 57 percent of whites in 2012  fatally less than the 60 percent congressional Republicans got in the tea-party mid-term election in 2010.

In contrast, Ronald Reagan got a 64 percent white share in 1984. Richard Nixon got 67 percent back in 1972.

{snip}

Indeed, even if immigration continues at current levels, the GOP could still win the 2052 presidential electionif it could increase its white share to 70 percent.

Remember, that would be only 3 points higher that Richard Nixons white share in 1972. {snip}

On the other hand, theres a whole tier of largely white Northern statesbasically Greater New England, from Portland, Maine to Portland, Ore.where Romney underperformed, because his white share was significantly below average.

Thus Romney lost the six key Midwest statesPennsylvania, Ohio, Michigan, Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin  because his white share averaged 52 percent6 points below the national average.

{snip}

Above all, Romney did particularly badly among the white working class in these six states. Thus he did only 2 points worse among whites with college degrees in the six states than he did nationally. But among the white some college component, he came in 6 points worse than nationally. And among the white no college voters, he performed 11 points worse than across the countryfinishing tied with Obama.

So the GOPs problem is not that it cant win Hispanicsits that it cant mobilize its white base. Above all, it has lost its grip on the white working classwhat used to be called the Reagan Democrats.

{snip}

But whites have rights, too. And, until Ted Kennedys 1965 Immigration Act opened the floodgates to non-traditional immigration, these whites were what was called Americans.

For the GOP, immigration is not a problem but a solution. An anti-unemployment immigration moratorium, attrition of the illegal presence through enforcement and closing the anchor-baby loophole, coupled with Official English and the abolition of affirmative action, which (absurdly) currently advantages immigrants, all are exactly what is needed to bring back the Reagan Democrats.

Maybe it cant happen. But maybe, too, the GOP is doomed.

Original Article


----------



## Friends (Aug 25, 2013)

alan1 said:


> It used to be that the GOP was for small government.  They believed that government's job wasn't supposed to be to level the playing field by giving handouts.  The believed their job was to referee the game fairly for all, regardless of the talent on the field or the cards one was dealt.  Then, one day they drank the MSM koolaid that proposes that government is there to give to some by taking from others.  That's how the GOP ended up with presidential candidates like John McCain and Mitt Romney.  People I call "Liberal Light".  As in, a lesser form of extremist liberal ideology.
> 
> The GOP lost me but the DNC didn't gain me.  If the GOP wants to win elections they need to stop acquiescing to the liberal mindset or "middle of the road" that the MSM is pushing on them.  Meanwhile, I'll vote (mostly) Libertarian.


 
Ever since the Republican Party was founded in 1854 it has favored business subsidies. It favored tariffs until American manufacturers learned how to move production to third world countries with low wages and little in the way of environmental protection. 

There is nothing new about libertarianism. It is the same as laissez faire capitalism. Laissez faire capitalism was tried in the nineteenth century. It has been rejected by the voters ever since.

The only people who benefit from libertarianism are people who have reason to be confident about their ability to earn a good income without any help from the government. The number of those people is smaller than the number of people who imagine themselves to be in that category.

If you own a profitable company that receives no business no business subsidies, if you live off of a diversified investment portfolio, and understand the stock market, or if you get job offers over the phone, you may benefit from a libertarian economy.

However, the economy changes rapidly, so a company that is profitable now might still go out of business several years from now. No one can predict which stocks will rise and fall over the long term.

It is not enough to get requests to go in for an interview. You need to get calls from people who say, "How much are those people paying you anyway? Is that all?! We can pay you far more than that." Not many people hear that over the phone.


----------



## Friends (Aug 25, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > The Key To Victory...The White Working Class
> 
> 
> 
> Actually its a key to certain defeat for the GOP/TPM to ignore the Black and Hispanic working class, and indeed provides further confirmation as to the racist elements that exist in both.



The Republican Party has nothing to offer to those who are not rich, and who lack the talent to become rich. Most people will never become rich no matter how hard they work.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

Friends said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > The Key To Victory...The White Working Class
> ...



Exactly......and they have no real constituency...they managed to deceive the Reagan Democrats for awhile...but the truth is finally being outed....the White Working Class(for that matter no working class) has any business being in the Republican Party.


----------



## Friends (Aug 25, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> But whites have rights, too. And, until Ted Kennedys 1965 Immigration Act opened the floodgates to non-traditional immigration, these whites were what was called Americans.
> 
> For the GOP, immigration is not a problem but a solution. An anti-unemployment immigration moratorium, attrition of the illegal presence through enforcement and closing the anchor-baby loophole, coupled with Official English and the abolition of affirmative action, which (absurdly) currently advantages immigrants, all are exactly what is needed to bring back the Reagan Democrats.
> 
> Maybe it cant happen. But maybe, too, the GOP is doomed.


 
The only people who really matter in the Republican Party are those in the employer - investor class. When they talk Republican politicians listen, and do what they say in return for campaign contributions.

Those in the employer investor class benefit from a high rate of immigration, because it enables them to keep the lid on pay increases.


----------



## Friends (Aug 25, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


 
I sort of agree with you, but I am unwilling to rule out non whites and Jews who obey the law and play the game by the rules. The Democrats need to keep them, while winning most of the white working class vote.


----------



## Friends (Aug 25, 2013)

In a country as heterogeneous as the United States it is difficult to attract a majority coalition. Policies favored by part of the coalition are likely to be opposed by other parts.

One should not get carried away with political principles claiming universal and eternal validity. One should think in terms of different economic interests, and different likes and dislikes. One should also realize that what one feels deeply is unlikely to be felt deeply or at all by the majority.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

Friends said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



The democrats don't need a majority of the White Working Class vote to win as demonstrated in the last Presidential Election.....Romney actually got most of the White Working Class Vote....just not the huge percentage of it he needed.  

Obama needed a certain percentage of the White Working Class vote and he got it...particularly in the North and in the Mid-west.  That coupled with the fact many Working Class Voters did not show up at the polls because of a dislike for Romney insured the democratic victory.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 25, 2013)

Friends said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > The Key To Victory...The White Working Class
> ...



In other words, you are not only ignorant on the subject of the Republican Party, but you recognize and admit that you are a loser who will never amount to anything.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...



You do realize that much of that 'dislike' was because he was liberal light, not conservative.
If the GOP wants to win elections, they need to stop being liberal.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



Oh definitely.........politically correct and being a Mormon did not help him either.


----------

